# crate to move 5 or fewer goats



## mersydo (Jul 15, 2010)

i want to build a small "crate" so i can transfer 5 or fewer mature boer goats. the crate will need to fit in the back of my pickup-and be easily slid in and out of the truck when needed. any ideas, plans, etc, would be appreciated.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've seen ones that are pre fab -- ASI makes one -- you'll have to google....


----------

